# what can breed with guppies



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

i mean besides other guppies but what other species of fish can breed with them?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Basically it is just guppies. Endlers for one, feeders, or fancy but in short they are all still guppies.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

If your lucky/or not i think they have bean know to breed with platies (not shur it came from some one elce)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mosquitofish, Endlers, and mollies.


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

What a mix of breads, Wonder what they look like.


----------

